# Java fern?



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

So I picked up a new test kit at petco today, and they had a sale on live plants.. I picked out three healthy looking java fern (labeled tropica fern, _microsorum pteropus_).. I searched the forum but couldn't find a thread on the general care of aquarium plants (might make a good sticky if someone wants to put in the time). How should I care for these guys? They'll be going in my 5gal tank, gravel substrate.. checking wikipedia it says that they shouldn't be actually planted, but rather tied to something, is that true? I don't want to kill them before I get a chance to set them up properly. e.e


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I recently picked up my first java fern as well for my five gallon. Everything I've seen online has said they're easy to care for, but I would also love to hear some specific tips if anyone has some.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Java fern is a hardy low light easy to care for plant. You definately dont want to plant it in the substrate. I just rubberbanded mine to some rocks.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/4-Java_Fern_Microsorum_pteropus.html
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant,%20Java%20Fern%20IV.htm


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't tie my java fern to the decoration, because I was afraid of somehow damaging it. Instead, I set three larger rocks around the base, not burying the roots, but covering them just enough to hold it in place. Is that acceptable for the plant, or should I change it?


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

I find with java fern, as long as you do not cover the green horizontal running stem with gravel, it will do fine. If you just covered the darker-coloured, hair-like roots, then you're on the right track! Those hair-like roots will probably cling to-grow around a clump of gravel later anyway.

They really don't require much care! LOL.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, so one of them is tucked partially under the handle of the mug I have in there, and the other two are loosely rubber banded to other objects.. here's to hoping they do well! I was lucky and only had to remove one or two dead leaves, they must have just gotten new plants in the store today, haha.


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

i use normal embroidery cotton to tie mine down. it eventually rots away and by the time it does that the roots have attached to whatever i've put it on. other than that it pretty much does its own thing.


----------

